# Nightfall's Scarred Lands Psionics Game Planning (was: Psionics Friendly DM Wanted!!)



## garyh (Dec 27, 2002)

Hi!!  Gnomeworks, creamsteak, and I would all like to play psionic PCs, preferably in the level 1 - 3 range, but few DMs will allow psionics.

Are YOU one of those psionics friendly DMs?

If so, let us know here!!  We've got three reliable players ready to start statin' up some PCs, and I'm sure we could find a few more if you like.

Thanks!!


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 27, 2002)

Well done, garyh, well done...


----------



## garyh (Dec 27, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Well done, garyh, well done...  *




Thanks... now, to see if it _works_.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 27, 2002)

Let's hope so, it seems hard to find a willing DM to play with psionics, since most people would rather be a PC.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 27, 2002)

I guess we can carry on our 3-page conversation here now. My character concept is a Mind-over-body Psionic Warrior, using Power Points to fuel his body, and Body Fuel to fuel his mind. It's just so dang cool, and I've never been able to use him for more than a 1-shot adventure.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 27, 2002)

Heh, I'm rather attached to Telepaths myself, although their good powers really come at a high level, I'd prolly have to rely on a crossbow at low levels for damage though (if I joined)


----------



## garyh (Dec 27, 2002)

I've always want to run an "Up the Walls" PsyWar.  Go all Matrix on the monsters!!

Join us, Sollir!!  Between you, me, creamy, and GW, we could have the most prestigous (or infamous) cast in the IC forum!!


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 27, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Heh, I'm rather attached to Telepaths myself, although their good powers really come at a high level, I'd prolly have to rely on a crossbow at low levels for damage though (if I joined) *




Hey!  I got dibs on the telepath, little man... 

And it's psionic combat over here.  Yes, it sucks, but if you focus on it, it might not be so crappy... then again, I plan on having a crappy Con (on purpose) and a below-average Str, but really nice Dex and mental stats.

He's blind, but he's got manual dexterity to die for, is highly intelligent, has great insight, and has personal magnetism.

He hates people, though.  Go read this poem for more of a look at his personality.  Also, this is an idea of what he looks like.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 27, 2002)

Lol, I'm seriously considering it, a low level char wouldn't be too taxing stat wise to have to remember everything.

Hrm, what to do with all those psi-crystals?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 27, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Join us, Sollir!!  Between you, me, creamy, and GW, we could have the most prestigous (or infamous) cast in the IC forum!!   *




I think that we'd be leaning more towards the infamous there, garyh...


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 27, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *I've always want to run an "Up the Walls" PsyWar.  Go all Matrix on the monsters!!
> 
> Join us, Sollir!!  Between you, me, creamy, and GW, we could have the most prestigous (or infamous) cast in the IC forum!!   *




Combine your nasty flanking with my Psionic Attack Modes... and I bet we could really pull of some tactical tricks...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 27, 2002)

Oooh, multiple Tower of Iron Wills, Mental Hardness 10 or so   Er, a bit too costly tho, heh.

Don't s'pose DM would allow Body Fuel/Trigger Power: Lesser Body Adjustment tho.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 27, 2002)

From what everyone has been saying, this sounds like it will be an interesting group...

So, Sollir... it sounds like you're going to join us... most excellent!


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 27, 2002)

My character would be an egoist or savant if he wasn't a Psi-warrior. A couple levels to pick up Lesser Body Adjustment would be rather important as well... as things progress. I'm preferable to just using Psionics Handbook + the fixes for the PrCs. I don't like Of-Sound-Mind or If Thoughts Could Kill that much.

Psionics Handbook
WoTC Psionics Series (what was it called?)
Monte's PrC fixes

Opinions? Of course, the DM matters more than anything.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 27, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *WoTC Psionics Series (what was it called?)*




Mind's Eye.  A must-have, for any serious psionic player!

Yes, I think I will stick with the blind elf telepath idea... I like the concept of focusing on psionic combat, and if we go with the multiple Towers of Iron Will, it might even be worthwhile getting into psionic combat.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 27, 2002)

Psionics in Scarred Lands   Nah, that combines 2 rarities, a DM who likes Scarred Lands and a DM who likes Psionics, one who likes both would be hard to find, Although Scarred Lands does provide some minor fixes to psions (PP/day)...I'd prolly have to say no to FRCS, psionics don't mesh very well there IMO.


----------



## garyh (Dec 27, 2002)

Psionic combat?  I just wanna run up walls and stick people with my sword.


----------



## garyh (Dec 27, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Psionics in Scarred Lands   Nah, that combines 2 rarities, a DM who likes Scarred Lands and a DM who likes Psionics, one who likes both would be hard to find, Although Scarred Lands does provide some minor fixes to psions (PP/day)...I'd prolly have to say no to FRCS, psionics don't mesh very well there IMO. *




Hey, all we'd need is to mention SL to Nightfall, and we'd have a DM.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 27, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mind's Eye.  A must-have, for any serious psionic player!
> 
> Yes, I think I will stick with the blind elf telepath idea... I like the concept of focusing on psionic combat, and if we go with the multiple Towers of Iron Will, it might even be worthwhile getting into psionic combat. *




That's it. Blind Elf Telepath... Put him and Animus in a room... and see what happens.

Trigger Power is reasonably over-powered in the right hands, but then again it's also perfectly reasonable at the same time. Trigger Power LBA isn't necessary for my concept though, since I actually enjoy the ability score loss when it counts. Of course, since there is errata on Body Fuel and Trigger Power, they help to balance it out some.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 27, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Psionic combat?  I just wanna run up walls and stick people with my sword.   *




Barbarian. 

Sollir - if we wanted to do Scarred Lands, we might talk to Nightfall about it... he might be willing to run a Scarred Lands game...

Although, you are right - if we do a psionics game, it should probably either be a generic game, or a homebrew.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 27, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *That's it. Blind Elf Telepath... Put him and Animus in a room... and see what happens.*




LoL!  That would be somewhat amusing... a blind guy and a mute guy...


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 27, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey, all we'd need is to mention SL to Nightfall, and we'd have a DM.   *




That's a great idea... but how much Scarred Lands material do you think I would need to play well in it? I'm willing to buy 1 or 2 books to play in this game with the right DM.



> Psionic combat? I just wanna run up walls and stick people with my sword.




That's fine as well. I'm thinking that since Psy-warriors have martial weapon proficiency, I might try fighting primarily with a reach weapon for the first time...


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 27, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> 
> LoL!  That would be somewhat amusing... a blind guy and a mute guy... *




You mean a blind guy with telepathic powers, and a mute that hates evil telepaths and has problems with memory loss... and occationally goes completely insane...

Now that's role-playing...

Oh, and I checked... we are behind Rules and General Discussion only. IC is the 3rd highest rated forum.

All Gaming Action threads combined have 91813 posts when I edited this post. All of the Primary Forums (General Discussion and Such) added together have 378924 posts. So, we make up a significant statistic, and per thread I'm sure we are insanely high. 148.4895522 posts per thread. Borderlining on 150...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 27, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *That's a great idea... but how much Scarred Lands material do you think I would need to play well in it? I'm willing to buy 1 or 2 books to play in this game with the right DM.*




I agree... I've got Creature Collection, and both Relics and Rituals, but I don't have the actual campaign setting itself.  I don't know if that would be a problem - it all depends upon how much Nightfall will tell us (assuming Nightfall DMs).



> *That's fine as well. I'm thinking that since Psy-warriors have martial weapon proficiency, I might try fighting primarily with a reach weapon for the first time... *




If you two don't mind, then, I would like to go ahead and focus on psionic combat.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 27, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *You mean a blind guy with telepathic powers, and a mute that hates evil telepaths and has problems with memory loss... and occationally goes completely insane...
> 
> Now that's role-playing... *




*nods*

That would be very interesting...

(...stupid one post per minute rule!)


----------



## garyh (Dec 27, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *I agree... I've got Creature Collection, and both Relics and Rituals, but I don't have the actual campaign setting itself.  I don't know if that would be a problem - it all depends upon how much Nightfall will tell us (assuming Nightfall DMs).
> 
> If you two don't mind, then, I would like to go ahead and focus on psionic combat. *




I have CC I and II, and RR I.  No setting, though.

Psionic combat is ALL yours.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 27, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Psionic combat is ALL yours.   *




I know what you're thinking... you're thinking that psi-combat sucks... but I'll show you...


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 27, 2002)

Well I could always take Mind-Blast and Tower of Iron Will... then I'd have some Psionic Combat power despite also being a semi-successful warrior.


----------



## garyh (Dec 27, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I know what you're thinking... you're thinking that psi-combat sucks... but I'll show you...  *




Show away, my friend.  

For a PsyWar with limited PP, PsiCombat DOES suck.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 27, 2002)

It does, sorta, suck. I can handle psionic combat, but it leaches from my body to do, which is fine -as that is my character concepts intention.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 27, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Show away, my friend.  *




Admittedly, I won't be that great at lower levels - problem with fewer PPs... however, there are some very interesting feats over at the Mind's Eye that help out in psi-combat, which I plan on taking...



> *For a PsyWar with limited PP, PsiCombat DOES suck. *




That I will agree with entirely.  Psicombat is a very bad road for a psywar to head down.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 27, 2002)

I think Wizards re-did their main page... it doesn't look so nice anymore. Looks like they have a new mind's eye thing too... http://www.wizards.com/dnd/article.asp?x=dnd/psi/psi20021225a


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 27, 2002)

Yeah, I can't see most of what they did to it... my browser doesn't like it.


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 27, 2002)

MUNCHKINS!
JUST A BUNCH OF FRIGGIN' PSIONIIC MUNCHKINS IS ALL YOU ARE!

j/k

Actually, the munckinness sounds right up my alley, but I'm not 'into' psionics, tho I'm sure it could be a lot of fun.

*looking around*   Where IS Sollir, anyway?


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 27, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *MUNCHKINS!
> JUST A BUNCH OF FRIGGIN' PSIONIIC MUNCHKINS IS ALL YOU ARE! *



I love you? Good to see you Reaper.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 27, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *MUNCHKINS!
> JUST A BUNCH OF FRIGGIN' PSIONIIC MUNCHKINS IS ALL YOU ARE! *




Hey now!

Sollir was here a little while ago, but I think he went away... he's not on right now, so far as I can tell.


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 27, 2002)

wow .
first time I've ever accidentally posted before I tried to, and one minute later, get a reply BEFORE my edit goes thru.

You are FAST, cs.

FAST.

You sure you don't have Wired Reflexes or somethin'?


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 27, 2002)

I was just in chat with Sollir. He went to bed.


----------



## garyh (Dec 27, 2002)

Ah, Reapersaurus, one of the other best known faces in the IC forum.

It's hard to forget a face like Ubaar's, after all.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 27, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *wow .
> first time I've ever accidentally posted before I tried to, and one minute later, get a reply BEFORE my edit goes thru.
> 
> You are FAST, cs.
> ...




I'm not sure how wired I am anymore. All I know is I won a book on Christmas by super-posting to the Presents thread. On the Christmas that I didn't recieve any cool gifts as well. Enworld gave me a better present than my relatives .


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 27, 2002)

Come on, reaper!  You know you want to join us...



> *It's hard to forget a face like Ubaar's, after all. *




Careful what you say, garyh... he's an elder, too, y'know...


----------



## garyh (Dec 27, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Come on, reaper!  You know you want to join us...
> 
> Careful what you say, garyh... he's an elder, too, y'know...  *




True...  and he lives in my town, too!!


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 27, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> True...  and he lives in my town, too!! *




Hrm... I'm now printing the Meditant and the information on the Meditation feats. They look fitting for my concept, which I was blind about in higher levels (I was going Default: Slayer PrC for a bit).


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 27, 2002)

I was looking through the "trade in your talents for special abilities" feats, and I think the one that lets you give all you and your allies within 30 ft. a +2 bonus on Will saves for a minute might be useful, especially for psionic combat.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 27, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *I was looking through the "trade in your talents for special abilities" feats, and I think the one that lets you give all you and your allies within 30 ft. a +2 bonus on Will saves for a minute might be useful, especially for psionic combat. *




And looking at that led me to the power chains page... what a great resource this is...


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 27, 2002)

New Sig
|
|
|
V


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 27, 2002)

I swear, do you guys ever SLEEP?!  LOL

As for my elder-ness, I guess I'm lagging behind (slow decrepit reflexes and all...), cause I posted my 2 cents to the other thread.


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 27, 2002)

see, here's a PEFRECT example.

It takes me two posts to notice someone changing their sig to quote me for the first time evar.  

edit : well, other than my coining of the phrase that nutkinland sometimes goes by...


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 27, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *I swear, do you guys ever SLEEP?!  LOL
> 
> As for my elder-ness, I guess I'm lagging behind (slow decrepit reflexes and all...), cause I posted my 2 cents to the other thread.  *



I guess you never read my little "Food, Sleep, and Video Games" sig that was there a few months back... now to find a sig picture that's not as tall as my last one...


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 27, 2002)

Emailed Nightfall.


----------



## garyh (Dec 27, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Emailed Nightfall. *




Cool, hopefully he'll DM.

Imagine:  Nightfall DMing a SL PbP game for GnomeWorks, Sollir Furryfoot, creamsteak, reapersaurus, and garyh.

If that doesn't scream "ENWorld RULES!!!" I don't know what does.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 27, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Cool, hopefully he'll DM.
> 
> ...



Since it is a point of interest, have you noticed that 6 players is the standard for PbP. It's the constant in every game I can think of, off the top of my head. It may be incidental, but it also promotes shorter battles, which is very important around here. 4 Players is better for RP, however, as it prevents anyone from getting overshadowed. Then again not everyone cares for a certain conversation so...

rambling...


----------



## garyh (Dec 27, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Since it is a point of interest, have you noticed that 6 players is the standard for PbP. It's the constant in every game I can think of, off the top of my head. It may be incidental, but it also promotes shorter battles, which is very important around here. 4 Players is better for RP, however, as it prevents anyone from getting overshadowed. Then again not everyone cares for a certain conversation so...
> 
> rambling... *




I couldn't tell you what my average players per game is, but I do agree with your RP / battlespeed observations.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 27, 2002)

Alright, I'm off for bed. I might not be on tomorrow or Saturday, game nights. I certainly hope this thread goes well...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 27, 2002)

/me Rings the DM bell... 

Not more then 4 players (You have 4 already?) and what kind of game you wanna run? Module? FRCS? Planes? Homebrew?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 27, 2002)

I always play psions so why not DM one game with them 

Now I was thinking of it. We could play Gnome's Setting, in the same time, different time.. if he let me in on it


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 27, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Now I was thinking of it. We could play Gnome's Setting, in the same time, different time.. if he let me in on it  *




I don't think so, TFO... I'd have to start with writing everything down, and that in and of itself would take a month or two. 

Besides, I don't think I'd trust anybody other than myself to run it.  Nothing personal, but it would just seem... wrong, somehow.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 27, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Since it is a point of interest, have you noticed that 6 players is the standard for PbP. It's the constant in every game I can think of, off the top of my head. It may be incidental, but it also promotes shorter battles, which is very important around here. 4 Players is better for RP, however, as it prevents anyone from getting overshadowed. Then again not everyone cares for a certain conversation so...*




We have 5 people thus far... right between "good for battles" and "good for RP".  That's a good number.

The Psionicle has... 5 active members right now.  If Sollir were still around, we'd have 6... so I guess your observation is probably right, cs.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 27, 2002)

Psionics? Somebody say psionics?

I'm always looking for another excuse to play a Savant. I'm in if there is room.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 27, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey, all we'd need is to mention SL to Nightfall, and we'd have a DM.   *




And yes I appear. It would prove an interesting challenge to me, running Psionic characters. I'd probably say "Make them all Psionic" in some way, so as no one would feel left out. I will admit, I've never Dmed any psionic characters, but if you guys can muddle through that, I'm sure I can work something out. 


As for your guys concern, "How much Psionic info you need" I merely ask you look at R&R2 Psionic section. Or barring that just understand that the rules for Scarred Lands Psionics are "Psionics are different", for the main part.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 27, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *And yes I appear. It would prove an interesting challenge to me, running Psionic characters. I'd probably say "Make them all Psionic" in some way, so as no one would feel left out. I will admit, I've never Dmed any psionic characters, but if you guys can muddle through that, I'm sure I can work something out. *




Nightfall!  Good to see you out here!

So far, it sounds like everyone who's interested will be playing a psionic character, so that's no problem.

DMing psionics isn't really any different from DMing magic, or other unusual abilities.  It's primarily just a flavor thing, IMO.



> *As for your guys concern, "How much Psionic info you need" I merely ask you look at R&R2 Psionic section. Or barring that just understand that the rules for Scarred Lands Psionics are "Psionics are different", for the main part. *




Very glad that I got R&R2 for Christmas, then.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 27, 2002)

Well as long as everyone else feels okay about that, I'm willing to do what I can with the Dming job.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 27, 2002)

Cool. So who is in the cast?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 27, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Nightfall DMing a SL PbP game for GnomeWorks, Sollir Furryfoot, creamsteak, reapersaurus, and garyh.*




Some of us have posted our concepts - just look further back up the thread.

Ash, I think that there is space for one more.   Though that's probably up to Nightfall.



> _Originally posted by Nightfall_
> *Well as long as everyone else feels okay about that, I'm willing to do what I can with the Dming job. *




Most excellent!  I look forward to this starting...


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 27, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> Ash, I think that there is space for one more.  *




Ah yes. The magic 6.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 27, 2002)

Just need to know level, ability points, and treasure load out and I'm ready to get cracking.

Also, what sources?

My Vote: _(For what it's worth)_

9-11th level
32 Point Buy

Core Books
Psionics Handbook
Mind's Eye
If Thoughts Could Kill
Bruce's Alternate Psionic Prestige Classes (Montecook.com)
Scarred Lands Material


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 27, 2002)

My turn to voice my opinion, I guess...

1st to 3rd level.
28 to 32 Point Buy
Core Books
Psionics Handbook
Mind's Eye
If Thoughts Could Kill (yes, but not the spells-to-powers conversions... bad idea!)
Bruce's Alternate Psionic Prestige Classes (Montecook.com)
Scarred Lands Material


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 27, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *My turn to voice my opinion, I guess...
> 
> 1st to 3rd level.
> *




I'd like to see something at least a little higher. You just don't get into the creamy center of the psion till about 6th level or so.  

I've no problem with your statement about ITCK spells to psionics conversion. I agree. The only thing I have ever used from that was _Shield_, which just fits a Savant.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 27, 2002)

Hmm... dunno about higher levels.  SL isn't exactly psionics-friendly, if you know what I mean...

3rd is a good starting point, IMO.  Possibly 4th, but I think that's pushing it.  I just don't want to start off too powerful...

Edit - not saying that SL is a bad setting to use psionics in.  I'm just referring to the history of psionics in SL - the slarecians being wiped out and all that...


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 27, 2002)

sorry if i mislead:
I was just in for the discussion - I really don't do psionics.
To crunch rules like I sometimes do, I need to limit the possible permutations somewhat, and psionics was never interesting enough to _me_ to put the time in to learn.

Tho the tattoo stuff that Dr. Midnight had Ma'Varketh manifest did seem pretty cool, it would be something my wife would be more interested in playing than me. (she's a sucker fot tattoos that move or change color, etc)  

So please - have fun, all, and good gaming!


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 27, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *sorry if i mislead:
> I was just in for the discussion - I really don't do psionics.*






Sorry to hear that, reaper...


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 27, 2002)

I'm gauging the previous posts to measure interest. Here is the levels of interest I have seen:

These three are the people that can't wait:
Creamsteak
GaryH
Gnomeworks

Sollir seems vaguely interested.
Ashrem Bayle is interested, but wants to start at a higher level.
The Forsaken One was considering DMing.

If we start at third level, I will probably play an Egoist instead of a Psionic Warrior. I don't want to start any higher than 1-3.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 27, 2002)

I could live with 3rd level. 

No problem.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 27, 2002)

3rd level would be nice...Yay!  Psionics in the Scarred Lands!

There goes my telepath idea, Cult of the Shade all the way!


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 27, 2002)

Alright, I'll wait for some info from Nightfall, and I'll have my character preped for 1st and 3rd levels respectively. I'm thinking a Journal for my character will be used to establish background, and describe current events. I'm not sure whether I would post that thread in the RG, or in a seperate IC thread.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 27, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Cult of the Shade all the way!  *




You will make an excellent counterpart to my concept, then, Sollir...


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 27, 2002)

Scythe? Halberd? Longspear? What martial weapon would be interesting .


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 27, 2002)

Order of Obsidian GW?    Or what...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 27, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Order of Obsidian GW?    Or what... *




My character won't be taking any PrC's, more than likely (unless something geared towards psionic combat shows up).

No, my character just has... an unusual interest in the slarecians.  He's trying to find out as much as he can about them...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 27, 2002)

Here's what I wrote up for this concept - it poses for a history, and also presents his opinions of a few things...

-----

_I am blind..._ enter my world... _I cannot see..._ a world of a shattered mind, a shattered history, a shattered body... _but I see more clearly than you ever will..._

_Samahtar_ is my name – it is elven, meaning “Mind Warrior”.  How fitting that name is... considering that I chose it.  I was given no name upon my birth, and many simply refer to me as “blind one”.

I am one of the few children of the forsaken elves that was born after the Titanswar.  Like many of my kind's children, I am deformed... however, my deformity was not as severe as others...

I have no eyes.

I am naturally blind.  I have no means of sight, though through my studies I have learned that, eventually, I may be able to call upon a power within myself and see with my mind's eye.

For I am one of the chosen ones – one of those that has been afflicted by the wonderful diseases of the Slarecians and gained the powers of the mind.  That ever so delicious word... psionics.

Power!  Control!  Domination!

These are the tenants of the Slarecians, and I agree with them wholeheartedly.  All of my life, I have been rejected, reviled, and feared – either because of my apperanace, or because of my abilities.  I was not sent away to a human settlement because of my defects, but I was an outcast even among my own people, who themselves are outcasts.  To be an outcast from the outcasts is... unsettling.

It is in the secrets of the Slarecians that I find comfort.  Knowing that I rely on no being other than myself for strength, for power... and even now, as my frail body continues to wither further, my mental prowess ever increases.  The mental arena is my playground – and though I am no match for anything in the physical world, those foolish enough to confront me in mental conflict soon see the error that they have made.

I loath other beings... though I am deformed, I have much ambition... one day, all those who sneer at me will bow before me, plead for mercy... and I will not give it to them.  I will destroy them, one by one, their dying wails as sweet music to my ears, my mental sight showing me the faces of horror upon my victims' faces as they watch yet another of their number die...

Though I cannot read, I can touch engraved objects and “read” them.  I have little understanding of Elf or Common, but I can speak Slarecian with ease.  I know that it is through those ancient people that I will come to the height of my powers.  Only they can teach me how to unlock the powers hidden deep within my subconscious.

All of my people are fools!  They throw out those they think are weak... but I shall return, far more powerful than their fallen god, and they shall all cower in fear at my power...

But not now... no, it is too soon.  I do not posess enough power.  I must learn more... I must find one who knows the ways of the Slarecians, and learn all that I can.  There will be a day, when all of my dark thoughts become reality, and all of the world becomes my plaything... but that day is not today, nor will it be anytime soon.  I recognize that there is much work ahead of me... but I will not lose sight of my goals... never...

-----

Whee!  This is going to be a fun game, eh?


----------



## Jarval (Dec 27, 2002)

Ooh, a psionics game   Am I too late to join in?  Hopefully not, as I'm a bit of a Psi fan (as you can tell from the games I'm DMing ).


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 27, 2002)

Alright, and Jarval! That rounds us out perfectly.

Creamsteak
GaryH
Gnomeworks
Sollir
Jarval
Ashrem Bayle

With the Nightfall Running!


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 27, 2002)

Now we just need Nightfall to tell us what level and such, and we're all set...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 27, 2002)

Dang i miss all the best stuff!


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 28, 2002)

Sorry boys and girls. I was off doing other stuff so I kind of misplaced this thread. (Fixed that though!  ) 

Firstly I think mid level is fine. I say 5th level. (That was were my present online group was and it worked out fine.) We use point buy, nonstandard. We'll be using my rules in terms of starting money as well as source material. They simple rules folks.

45 Point buy (follow the rules in the DMG.)

Race: While I'd prefer to stick with traditional PHB type races, I know not everyone is up to speed on the variences of the Scarred Lands races. So I will allow a few monster types in. While I'd prefer races such as Slitheren, SL Harpies and Mantacori, I will also allow a few out of the DMG and MM. (Assamir and tieflings are fine.) If you want to use regular PHB type race, I can provide that for you. Other than free rein is yours. I prefer no half dragon or half celestials folks. Templated characters are something I prefer not to deal with in this place. 

Setting/Region: We'll be running this out of city of Hedrad. Hedrad is a VERY lawful neutral city, and also frowns on "social" contact. More information I can provide you with later. Since psionics are rare in the Scarred Lands, I will say you all have to be linked in some fashion. While I prefer not to interfere with character creation, I will be available for help and guidance. This IS your campaign folks.   Also don't worry about the mid level and going higher. You were all drawn here and "touched' in some way by a powerful slacerian artifact that will come into play later. 


Purchasing stuff and monetary issues: You will all start off using the money guide on page 43 for your level. However you will have 1/4 the normal starting gold. Partly because you're now "wards" of the Church of Hedrad and also because, this is a fairly cash poor world. As for purchasing magic items, understand that there aren't lines of shops where you can buy stuff just off the racks. There are weaponsmiths and armor smiths, but few have the skills to forge magic weapons, magic armor or other various types of magic items. Paying for such weapons/armors, not only requires you finding the right person(s), but also paying triple the standard price listed in the DMG. (R&R1&2 are also priced this way.) The lone exceptions being scrolls, potions and wands. Now with arcane scrolls of levels 1st-3rd, they are as priced in the DMG. 4-6th level double their standard price. 7-9th level triple standard. Potions, for the most part, are as priced. However when you get into the medium/major potion sections, they are double standard price. This effect for medium starts at the 41st percentile. (I use this as a baseline for pricing). Wands are in the same boat as potions however you start at the 24th percenticle of the medium range.  However don't feel like you won't find many good magic items on your own. After all, there was a war and not everyone got back with their items intact.  

Crafting magic items: I've raised the required levels on some of the item creation feats. Craft magic arms and armor requires a spellcaster of 5th level. Wonderous Items is also 5th level. No other changes though.

Psionic items are exceeding rare, so the chances of you finding Psi-crystal are pretty low folks I'm afraid. But I won't make any changes on forging such things

Psionic rules: First two rules you must understand is "Psionics are different" in the Scarred Lands. That means any power resistance you have doesn't translate into spell resistance. Or vice versa. Also you can't dispel a magic effect using psionics (so supernatural and spell-like abilities won't be affected by such negation) And dispelling effects won't work on Psionic effects. There is one exception. That being that any Slacerian creature or relic that has SR, also as PR as well. Thus if you were to face a Ioun Beholder, a creation of the Slacerians, it's spell resistance would be the same as it's power resistance. 

Source Material: I'll allow feats and spells from other sources, provided they are shown to me. (So if you have them in PDF format, send them along) I also have a fairly wide selection, though I admit none focused on Psioncs. That said, I do have the Psionics handbook, so we're at least doing well that way. 

Any questions, comments, or concerns, direct them to me at my mail box: nighttfall@yahoo.com


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 28, 2002)

Which variant rules are you using out of RR2 Nightfall?  Secondary disciplines and the one which allows you to mantain concentration on more than one power?


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Dec 28, 2002)

*A Question...*

I know nothing of psi things.  Would you mind if I tagged along and played if someone would teach me the ropes of psi?

Just asking...don't worry...


----------



## garyh (Dec 28, 2002)

I'll put together my NG human psychic warrior (specializing in mobility) over the weekend.

Just to be clear, we have 2,250 GP to spend?  (9,000 for 5th level / 4).


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 28, 2002)

Githyanki? I can sorta see my character being one, as a possible way to keep my class level lower...


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 28, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *I'll put together my NG human psychic warrior (specializing in mobility) over the weekend.
> 
> Just to be clear, we have 2,250 GP to spend?  (9,000 for 5th level / 4). *




Yes that's exactly how much you have.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 28, 2002)

*Current Stat Block*

Human Psychic Warrior 3/Egoist 2

Feats: Inner Strength, Talented, Body Fuel, (Undecided)

Egoist Powers: 0 - Third Eye, (Undecided) x2  1st - Lesser Body Adjustment, (Undecided)

Psionic Warrior Powers: 0 - (Undecided) x3 1st - (Undecided)

So, as you can tell, I'm having trouble picking things out, but I may have it done eventually... However, one thing that caught my "eye" was the Mind's Eye Power: Third Eye. However, I want to have it cast "Permanent" which has a minimum cost (from an NPC Spellcaster) of 2050. With the double (or is it triple?) penalization, I can't do that. I could easily get a +1 to ranged attack through masterwork weapons, but I just don't think it fits my theme.

Loosen the belt a little on gold, would ya? The penalization and the lack of materials combined prevent me from doing simple stupid quarky things like this... (not demanding, trying to be cheery and  at the same time, but it's difficult to do that in text...)


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 28, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Githyanki? I can sorta see my character being one, as a possible way to keep my class level lower... *




Githyanki are allowed but I would hasten to say outside of the monstary/orphanage where I have you guys situatated, such a creature would be subject to MUCH ridule and probably would require special dispensation due to be such an unknown/considered titanspawn.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: Current Stat Block*



			
				creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Human Psychic Warrior 3/Egoist 2
> 
> Feats: Inner Strength, Talented, Body Fuel, (Undecided)
> 
> ...




Sorry creamy but this is part of the world. Unless you have ties to rich and powerful, you don't get special treatment. And I have serious doubts a group of psionic creatures, those touched by the Slacerians in some way, are going to be readily welcomed by many. Unlike Greyhawk and the Realms, wizardry and sorcery don't come cheap, nor do weapons or most other magic items.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 28, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Githyanki are allowed but I would hasten to say outside of the monstary/orphanage where I have you guys situatated, such a creature would be subject to MUCH ridule and probably would require special dispensation due to be such an unknown/considered titanspawn. *




AND, as a double penalty, I have trouble picturing a Githyanki Egoist. I dropped the Race... methinks, because of the sheer difficulty I have of picturing an almost lich-skinned creature suddenly becoming muscular from some buffing or recovering from ability damage. I might go back if I go straight Psi-warrior, which they flow better with...


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 28, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Which variant rules are you using out of RR2 Nightfall?  Secondary disciplines and the one which allows you to mantain concentration on more than one power? *




Yes we will be using those varient rules as well the Psion PP chart in the book. If people need that I can try to work up a copy tonight.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 28, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> AND, as a double penalty, I have trouble picturing a Githyanki Egoist. I dropped the Race... methinks, because of the sheer difficulty I have of picturing an almost lich-skinned creature suddenly becoming muscular from some buffing or recovering from ability damage. I might go back if I go straight Psi-warrior, which they flow better with... *




Your call creamy. I just thought I'd inform you, I don't play favorites and I certainly don't cut on the realism of this place as I see it. 

Does anyone need me to send them a copy of the racial stat modifers for the Scarred Lands races?


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Current Stat Block*



			
				Nightfall said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sorry creamy but this is part of the world. Unless you have ties to rich and powerful, you don't get special treatment. And I have serious doubts a group of psionic creatures, those touched by the Slacerians in some way, are going to be readily welcomed by many. Unlike Greyhawk and the Realms, wizardry and sorcery don't come cheap, nor do weapons or most other magic items. *




Well, I didn't want to actually have a wizard cast it, I just wanted the third eye, and figured gold was the best way to figure out a way to have it through the rules. I guess I could try and attain persistant power... because I'd have to be 20th level to cast the spell on myself (using my current 10/10 build).

Also, where would the most likely place be for my character to have fought a gladiator in SL?


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 28, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Your call creamy. I just thought I'd inform you, I don't play favorites and I certainly don't cut on the realism of this place as I see it.
> 
> Does anyone need me to send them a copy of the racial stat modifers for the Scarred Lands races? *




I'm probably going for a Monk-like Human, so I doubt I need any racial mods. I'm going for a guy who wears heavy, concealing, weighted training clothes, and only takes them off for a fight.



> Yes we will be using those varient rules as well the Psion PP chart in the book. If people need that I can try to work up a copy tonight.




Yeah, I'll almost definitely need that. And that was Sollir's question that I guess he thought you missed ;?


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Current Stat Block*



			
				creamsteak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, I didn't want to actually have a wizard cast it, I just wanted the third eye, and figured gold was the best way to figure out a way to have it through the rules. I guess I could try and attain persistant power... because I'd have to be 20th level to cast the spell on myself (using my current 10/10 build).
> 
> Also, where would the most likely place be for my character to have fought a gladiator in SL? *




Well considering I have you in Hedrad, there is a local underground club of fighting that locals use. (Mostly lower class citizens and few dockworkers.) So perhaps there. It's not the ONLY place but I thought it might make sense that way.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 28, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm probably going for a Monk-like Human, so I doubt I need any racial mods. I'm going for a guy who wears heavy, concealing, weighted training clothes, and only takes them off for a fight.
> 
> Oh, and Sollir said you skipped a question of his? I don't know... *




Sounds good to me. Certainly fits in with the theme of the place, monk like in a city filled with monastic guys. 

I answered Sollir's question about the variants. We are using them all from R&R2.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Current Stat Block*



			
				Nightfall said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well considering I have you in Hedrad, there is a local underground club of fighting that locals use. (Mostly lower class citizens and few dockworkers.) So perhaps there. It's not the ONLY place but I thought it might make sense that way. *




If it's not a problem, my character could definitely use any information on this that your willing to provide. I could see myself as quite the competetive underground organization fighter... very silent and solemn in the ring, and confident to boot. Is it prize-fighting or like Fight-Club (the movie)?

I'd likely be a very hated individual in this organization, because of my psionic abilities, but they would still have me, even if only for my talants. I don't know how high-end this fighting is, whether it's brutal or simple baroom-brawl level...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 28, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *Does anyone need me to send them a copy of the racial stat modifers for the Scarred Lands races? *




I'm doing a forsaken elf... the mods in CC1 were -2 Str, -2 Con, +2 Dex, +2 Cha, so that's what I went with.  If these are incorrect, please correct me.


----------



## garyh (Dec 28, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yes that's exactly how much you have. *




Thanks!!

Hmmm...  if I scrimp on _everything_ else, I can get a Ring of Jumping.  Tempting...


----------



## garyh (Dec 28, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yes we will be using those varient rules as well the Psion PP chart in the book. If people need that I can try to work up a copy tonight. *




Will I need anything from RR2 for my PsyWar?  I have CC 1+2 and RR1, but not RR2, alas...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 28, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Hmmm...  if I scrimp on everything else, I can get a Ring of Jumping.  Tempting...   *




Me - no weapons, no armor.  Just a _Psionatrix of Telepathy_.

+5 Dex mod, tho, so AC 15 isn't so bad... however, having only 12 hp hurts...


----------



## garyh (Dec 28, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Me - no weapons, no armor.  Just a Psionatrix of Telepathy.
> 
> +5 Dex mod, tho, so AC 15 isn't so bad... however, having only 12 hp hurts... *




I'd have the RoJ, a chain shirt, a longsword, a large shield, and some trail rations, basically.  But for the mobility focused PsyWar, it may just be worth it.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 28, 2002)

Character In Combat Garb


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 28, 2002)

Character in Travel Garb


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 28, 2002)

Consider using Inertial Armor GnomeWorks?  CS pointed out to me there's Improved Inertial Armor on WotC's Mind's Eye area that improves it by +2 each time taken (although it requires more PP to be stored)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 28, 2002)

Nah, I've used all my 3 feats, and I don't really plan on getting into combat.  If I do get into combat, then I'm going to be screwed no matter what I do (AC 15 or 19, I've still only got 12 hps...).


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Dec 28, 2002)

NightFall,
Would you mind if I joined your game?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 28, 2002)

*Samahtar, "Mind Warrior"*
Forsaken Elf, Telepath5
Neutral

*Stats*
STR 6 (-2)
DEX 20 (+5)
CON 6 (-2)
INT 15 (+2)
WIS 14 (+2)
CHA 20 (+5)

*COMBAT*
Base Attack Bonus - +2
Melee Attack Bonus - +0
Ranged Attack Bonus - +7

Initiative - +5
HP - 6 (5d4-10)
AC - 15 (+5 dex)

*SAVES*
Fort - -1 (+1 base, -2 con)
Will - +6 (+4 base, +2 wis)
Ref - +6 (+1 base, +5 dex)

*EQUIPMENT*
Psionatrix of Telepathy [+1 to set Telepathy DCs] (2000 gp)

*TELEPATH ABILITIES*
Secondary Disciplines (Clairsentience, Psychokinesis)
Telepathic communication with one creature per round out to 10'/class level [50'] at will (as Lesser Mindlink, except requires common language)

*PSIONIC COMBAT*
*Attack Modes*
_Mind Thrust
Ego Whip
Psychic Crush_
*Defense Modes*
_Empty Mind
Thought Shield_

*SKILLS [Ranks in brackets]*
Bluff +7 [2]
Concentration +6 [8]
Intimidate (cc) +7 [2]
Knowledge (Psionics) +9 [7]
Listen (cc) +5 [3]
Psicraft +10 [8]
Remote View +6 [4]
Sense Motive +4 [2]

*FEATS*
Mental Adversary
Resculpt Mind
Disarm Mind
Psychic Bastion


*PSIONICS*
Talents/day - 8
PPs/day - 23 (12+[3+3+5])
_Fatigued:_ 8
Known - 5+d/3+d/1+d

*Saving Throw DCs [Highest Level Power]*
Psychometabolism: n/a [-]
Psychoportation: +5 [9]
Psychokinesis: +5 [9]
Metacreativity: +2 [4]
Clairsentience: +5 [9]
Telepathy: +6 [9]

*0th:* _Missive _(D)_, Daze, Chrono Sense, Telempathic Projection, Detect Psionics, Know Direction_
*1st:* _Charm Person _(D)_, Sense Link, Astral Construct I, Conceal Thoughts_
*2nd:* _Brain Lock _(D)_, Clairaudience/Clairvoyance_

*LANGUAGES*
Common, Elf, Slarecian

*EXPERIENCE*
*Current:* 10,000
*Next Level:* 15,000

[Edit - changed out Metacreativity as a secondary discipline for Psychokinesis.  Changed out _Distract_ for _Chrono Sense_.  Added link to location of _Chrono Sense_.  Changed out _Disable_ for _Astral Tasker I_.  Changed out 2 cross-class ranks in Intimidate for 4 ranks in Remote View.]


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 28, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm doing a forsaken elf... the mods in CC1 were -2 Str, -2 Con, +2 Dex, +2 Cha, so that's what I went with.  If these are incorrect, please correct me. *




Nope that's fine. I have other things related to skills and stuff, but I don't necessarily think they are relevant. Unless you want them Gnome.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 28, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Will I need anything from RR2 for my PsyWar?  I have CC 1+2 and RR1, but not RR2, alas... *




Well understand Garyh, that I'm using the idea of fatigue when it comes to using multiple powers. You don't need to worry about changes in your PP charts. (It only affects Psions.) Also the fact there are secondary disciplinces as well that can be chosen and used. I have to reread R&R2 to understand more, but I'll send it to you all tonight when I get it done.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 28, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *Nope that's fine. I have other things related to skills and stuff, but I don't necessarily think they are relevant. Unless you want them Gnome. *




Nope, that's all right - I think he's good the way he is.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Current Stat Block*



			
				creamsteak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If it's not a problem, my character could definitely use any information on this that your willing to provide. I could see myself as quite the competetive underground organization fighter... very silent and solemn in the ring, and confident to boot. Is it prize-fighting or like Fight-Club (the movie)?
> 
> I'd likely be a very hated individual in this organization, because of my psionic abilities, but they would still have me, even if only for my talants. I don't know how high-end this fighting is, whether it's brutal or simple baroom-brawl level... *




I'll have more information for you about that tonight. It's pretty brutal since the priests and clerical rulers of the city state are VERY strict, if even handed. (Much like their god.) My understanding of the underground is it's simple exists as a "pressure valve" for the local populace. So I imagine few rules exist save lots of blood and probably more than a little showmanship.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 28, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Nope, that's all right - I think he's good the way he is. *




Agreed. He's fine the way he is.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 28, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Hmmm...  if I scrimp on everything else, I can get a Ring of Jumping.  Tempting...   *




*smirks* That or just learn an ability to increase your jump skill.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 28, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'd have the RoJ, a chain shirt, a longsword, a large shield, and some trail rations, basically.  But for the mobility focused PsyWar, it may just be worth it.   *




Uhm just thought I'd remind you garyh...you'll be shelling out 6,000 gp to get such a ring. Like I said earlier, finding and paying for such things is VERY rare and the commisioning of such items, even rings, staffs and rods, comes at a high price. Even for a "common" item as a ring of jumping.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 28, 2002)

djrdjmsqrd said:
			
		

> *NightFall,
> Would you mind if I joined your game? *




Well I vote by committe. I personally wouldn't mind but I will say I won't accept more than 6 players total. After that it gets REALLY wonky.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 28, 2002)

Nightfall - would you be alright if we used the class-specific abilities found here?

I am only looking to get the 'free telepathic communication with one creature per round out to 10'/class level (as Lesser Mindlink except requires common language)' ability... I don't need the d6 first-level HD and a bonus feat.  I just think that communicating via telepathy would be more... suitable to the character.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 28, 2002)

After calm, careful consideration, sure. My ruling is that you can us ONLY that ability, but everything else, your PP chart, and the rest, have to follow in line with the stuff in R&R2 along with the Psionic Handbook.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 28, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *After calm, careful consideration, sure. My ruling is that you can us ONLY that ability, but everything else, your PP chart, and the rest, have to follow in line with the stuff in R&R2 along with the Psionic Handbook. *




That's all I was looking for.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 28, 2002)

Glad I could help then. Anyone else?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 28, 2002)

Hmm...

Darn it, I thought I was done bothering you, Nightfall, but I got one more thing... 

How do you want to handle my character being blind?  I specifically didn't put anything into Spot or Search, or anything dealing with sight.  However, there may be other implications of him being blind...

I also took Clairvoyance so that he could see, if/when he needs to, so he's not entirely without a means of sight.

However, how do you want to handle it?  I personally have no idea, Nightfall, so I leave it to you...


----------



## Jarval (Dec 28, 2002)

I don't have R&R2, so I'm not sure what these variant rules are.  Any chance you could help out, Nightfall? 

At the moment the party consists of a Telepath, a mobility freak psychic warrior, and a monk type psychic warrior.  I'm thinking either Shaper or Seer for my character, whichever people think we're likely to need more


----------



## djrdjmsqrd (Dec 28, 2002)

Well...anyone have a problem with allowing a complete Psi newbie into the game?  If so please say so.  There will be no hard feelings, so be honest.

Djordje


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 28, 2002)

djrdjmsqrd said:
			
		

> *Well...anyone have a problem with allowing a complete Psi newbie into the game?  If so please say so.  There will be no hard feelings, so be honest.
> 
> Djordje *




We are at six players. I assume that means that you can fill in the hole if someone drops out. That's my knowledge of the matter.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 28, 2002)

djrdjmsqrd said:
			
		

> *Well...anyone have a problem with allowing a complete Psi newbie into the game?  If so please say so.  There will be no hard feelings, so be honest.*




No problem with me.  You might want to check the WotC Psionics message board, as it has answers to a lot of common questions.  There's also a Psionics Handbook FAQ document in PDF format, available here.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 28, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *Glad I could help then. Anyone else? *




Not just yet... I'm still not quite sure how I want to handle things. However, I'm curious about this: Do manifester levels from Psychic Warrior/Egoist Stack? I can re-write the class combination into a single class if they don't, but since I am going with a 10/10 class combination I was curious. Technically I can make up for 4 points through Greater Power Penetration, which is fine for low/mid levels, and at 21st level (I assume we are NOT going that far, but this is just a point of interest) Epic Power Penetration makes up for 10 levels of loss...

So, to shorten that question again: Do manifester levels stack for the purpose of Power Penetration?


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 29, 2002)

If we already have six, I suggest we keep it there. djrdjmsqrd, if an opening becomes available, I'll let you know. 

Jarv,

I'd get the rules up and written by tonight and send you a copy.

Creamy, I'll let them stack for now. But I house rule that I might change that IF I feel it will disrupt the game.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 29, 2002)

As stated a while back, my concept was for first-third level, and after that I hadn't planned anything. I just reached another re-drafting stage, and now I'm going Egoist 4/Psionic Warrior 1, and my next level will be in Fighter. So my characters re-draft is obviously going for combat specialization more than anything. However, I still would like my 4 levels as egoist to stack simply for Manifester Level, as stated before. I doubt it will disrupt anything, as I'll still be a few levels behind, and I'm thinking 99% of my powers are personal range anyway.

Edit: I need to know what the power point difference is for an Egoist of 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and 4th level. Just those four.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 29, 2002)

1-2
2-3
3-5
4-7
5-12


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 29, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *1-2
> 2-3
> 3-5
> 4-7
> 5-12 *




Thanx Sollir.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 29, 2002)

This was an attachment that didn't work.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 29, 2002)

I can't read it, cs...


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 29, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *I can't read it, cs... *



 Yeah, I know. I was trying to post a .pdf as a .pdf.doc, and it didn't download the file from my disk, so it's useless. I put a question in Meta about allowing .pdf attachments, but I doubt Morrus can do anything about it, or else he would have done something already... but I posted anyway.

So basically I'm a short bit away from character finalization, and I wrote it up as a "Class" so that it would be easy to see what direction my character is going.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 29, 2002)

Erm... cs?  Why don't you zip the .pdf, and then post the zipped file?


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 29, 2002)

And dumbfounded awww hits me like a 3 ton anvil.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 29, 2002)

Um, if my interpretation was correct, Gnomeworks Psionatrix and Gary's Ring of Jumping are not possible. 







> Paying for such weapons/armors, not only requires you finding the right person(s), but also paying triple the standard price listed in the DMG.




And with only 2250, the most expensive magic item we can afford is worth 750. If we can purchase 2250 gold worth of any gear, then I can have permanent third eye cast on me to start, I would simply be limited to 200 on other gear.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 29, 2002)

Current Indecisions:
How are we doing HP?

What kinds of Psicrystals are other party members choosing, I don't want to double up. I either want to do Hero or Resolve, as those are the two aspects my character, himself, would embody, but then again I am considering taking one that is completely opposed to his normal actions for color, and it kinda depends on what crystals other party members choose.

Do we multiply magic item cost by 3 for our current gear selection? If not, then I can select Third Eye: Permanent for 2000 even (found out I didn't have to pay 50 since I'll be manifesting Third Eye myself). I thought it would cost me 6000 to start with it.

My character is mostly pulled together. All of the outside-resources are Mind's eye, and my character functions (albeit very ineffectively) as a healer when needed, so it may be wise to pool 750 (125 each) to buy a dorje of Lesser Body Adjustment to pass around when needed, and I can manifest it on others for 3 PP when they are down.

Does everything with my character check out?


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 29, 2002)

*Egoist 4/Psychic Warrior 1*
*Hit Dice:* 4d4+1d8+10
*Power Points:* 9
*Initiative:* +2 (Dex)
*Speed:* 30 feet
*AC:* 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Chain Shirt)
*Attacks:* +6 Melee (Bastard Sword), +4 Ranged (Heavy Crossbow)
*Damage:* Bastard Sword 1d10+6, Heavy Crossbow 1d10
*Class Abilities:* Psicrystal, Psionic Combat Modes: Mind Thrust, Ego Whip, Psychic Crush, Mind Blast, Empty Mind, Thought Shield, Mental Barrier, Tower of Iron Will
*Race Abilities:* Human
*Saves:* Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +6
*Abilities:* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 14
*Skills:* Autohypnosis +9 [7], Balance +10 [8], Climb +12 [8], Concentration +10 [8], Jump +12 [8], Stabilize Self +9 [7], Swim +12 [8]
*Feats:* Body Fuel, Inner Strength, Talented, Psychic Meditation (Third Eye)

*Egoist Powers*
0 - Third Eye (Str), Minor Body Adjustment (Str), Awareness (Wis), Bio-Booster (Str)  
1 - Lesser Body Adjustment (Str), Lesser Rejuvenation (Str), Call Weaponry (Dex)
2 - Channel Power (Str)

*Psychic Warrior Powers*
0 - Burst (Dex), Intuition (Str)

*Equipment*
Bastard Sword (35 gp) (10 lb.)
Heavy Crossbow (50 gp) (9 lb.)
Chain Shirt (100 gp) (25 lb.)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 29, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Um, if my interpretation was correct, Gnomeworks Psionatrix and Gary's Ring of Jumping are not possible. *




In what you quoted, weapons/armors were specified.  A ring and a psionatrix don't count as either, IMO.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 29, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Current Indecisions:
> How are we doing HP?*




I went with full HD at first, and then half HD for each level after.



> *What kinds of Psicrystals are other party members choosing, I don't want to double up. I either want to do Hero or Resolve, as those are the two aspects my character, himself, would embody, but then again I am considering taking one that is completely opposed to his normal actions for color, and it kinda depends on what crystals other party members choose.*




As beneficial as it may be, I'm not going to have a psicrystal.  Not yet, anyway - it will probably end up being either Bully or Resolve.



> *Do we multiply magic item cost by 3 for our current gear selection? If not, then I can select Third Eye: Permanent for 2000 even (found out I didn't have to pay 50 since I'll be manifesting Third Eye myself). I thought it would cost me 6000 to start with it.*




I believe that the x3 thing was only for weapons and armor, and everything else was normal.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 29, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> 
> In what you quoted, weapons/armors were specified.  A ring and a psionatrix don't count as either, IMO. *




Ring does. Psionatrix won't since it's a psionic item. But there's no one to make it beside yourself, Gnome. So I hope you know how.

As for HP, simple skill really. I trust you all to roll your own dice. But you gain FULL HP at 1st level and then roll for the rest.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 29, 2002)

Okay to clarify all this I have the variant rules for Psionics right here. I'll put it up now.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 29, 2002)

*thinks he should clarify.* The triple standard cost applies to ALL magic items, including rings, rods and staffs. It does NOT apply to wands, scrolls and potions however. Reason for this simply, it's easier to make a non-permentant, one use and/or multiple use short lived item such as these as opposed to permenant items such as weapons, armor, rods, staffs, and rings.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 29, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *Ring does. Psionatrix won't since it's a psionic item. But there's no one to make it beside yourself, Gnome. So I hope you know how.*




In that case, I'm afraid I have to drop the psionatrix.  I don't want to, but I'm not going to give up my psionic combat feats for the sake of a +1 DC to my telepathy powers.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 29, 2002)

Fine then. But remember you still have your variant powers that you asked for, so that's not affected.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 29, 2002)

Posted in the same format as Creamsteak's

*Midnight*
*Psychic Warrior 4/Cultist of the Shade 1* (Effective Manifester Level: 5th)
*Hit Dice:* 4d8+1d6+15 (42)
*Power Points:* 8
*Initiative:* +4 (Dex)
*Speed:* 30 feet
*AC:* 17 (+4 Dex, +3 MW Studded Leather)
*Attacks:* +6/+6 (19-20/x2) Melee (Short Swords), +9 (x3) Ranged (Mighty Composite Longbow) -110 ft. range increments-
*Damage:* Shortswords: 1d6+2 each, Mighty Composite Longbow 1d8+2
*Class Abilities:* Slarecian Pact, Shadow Cloak I, *Psionic Combat Modes:* Ego Whip, Mental Barrier, Thought Shield
*Race Abilities:* Human
*Saves:* Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +4
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 18, Con 16, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 14
*Skills:* Bluff +4 [2], Concentration +11 [8], Hide +9 [5], Knowledge (Psionics) +10 [8], Move Silently +9 [5], Psicraft +5 [3], Tumble +9 [5].
*Feats:* Ambidexterity, Encode Stone, Hide Power (Au), Two Weapon Fighting, Weapon Finesse (Shortswords)

*Psionic Powers:*
*0-*Burst (Dex), Control Shadow (Con), Detect Psionics (Wis)
*1-*Call Weaponry (Dex), Hustle (Str)

*Possessions:* Items: 2 Masterwork Shortswords (620), Masterwork Mighty Composite Longbow (+2 str) (600), Masterwork Arrows x30 (210), Masterwork Studded Leather (175), Potion of Cure Light Wounds x4 (200), Quaal's Feather Token (Tree) x3 (400)*, 45 Gold left.

*Even though these are wondrous items, they're 1 use so I didn't multiply their cost by x3, is this correct?

Still not sure about the path I'm taking with the two shortswords, I might revise that before the game starts.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 29, 2002)

That's fine Sol. While I'd normally not allow it, I think to be more accommodating, you can each have ONE magic item (non-armor, non weapon) that is yours and is not required to be bought. You however can only get that one magic item whose base line cost does not exceed 5,000 gp. In this case Sol, you got your free magic item.  Creamy and Gnome, you may get your rings of jumping if you wish. The rest consult with me.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 29, 2002)

I also ask you guys to send me a copy of your character in some format over email. This way I have it on file. Sol, what is your character's alignment anyway?


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 29, 2002)

I'll send you a copy in PDF when I get the time. Also, I'm not getting a Ring o' Jump, I'm going for a permanent Third Eye, which will take up my Headband Magic Item Slot (as per the spell). It's only bonus (besides adding to my visual of my character) is a +1 to ranged attacks and spot checks (I think).


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 29, 2002)

That's fine then. You can have that so long as it's base price doesn't exceed 5,000 gp.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 30, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *That's fine then. You can have that so long as it's base price doesn't exceed 5,000 gp. *




Does that go for the psionatrix as well, as its only 2000 gp?


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 30, 2002)

This post served it's purpose. Now check out my zip in my next post .


----------



## garyh (Dec 30, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well understand Garyh, that I'm using the idea of fatigue when it comes to using multiple powers. You don't need to worry about changes in your PP charts. (It only affects Psions.) Also the fact there are secondary disciplinces as well that can be chosen and used. I have to reread R&R2 to understand more, but I'll send it to you all tonight when I get it done. *




PsyWars don't chose specialist disciplines like psions, or at least they don't normally.  Do they in the SL?

Much of my psionic capabilty will be more feat based (speed of thought, mental leap, up the walls, etc.) than powers anyway.


----------



## garyh (Dec 30, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *
> 
> *smirks* That or just learn an ability to increase your jump skill.  *




True...  I need to look over the powers available.  But i was thinking Jump + Mental Leap combined would RULE.


----------



## garyh (Dec 30, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Uhm just thought I'd remind you garyh...you'll be shelling out 6,000 gp to get such a ring. Like I said earlier, finding and paying for such things is VERY rare and the commisioning of such items, even rings, staffs and rods, comes at a high price. Even for a "common" item as a ring of jumping. *




D'oh!!  Forget that idea, then - I didn't realize how rare the magic really was.  It's probably for the best anyway.


----------



## garyh (Dec 30, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *You may get your rings of jumping if you wish.*





Woo hoo!!


----------



## garyh (Dec 30, 2002)

Okay, I'll be getting my PC up sometime Monday, now that I'm done travelling and have seen the talk on this thread.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 30, 2002)

Creamsteak's complete character bundle


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 30, 2002)

Dang. I'm getting left behind here. No web access at home right now. Grumble.. grumble... death to Charter...grumble

I havn't got R&R2 yet, but I hope to soon.

I plan to play a 4th level Savant/ 1st level Metamind.

The metamind is using the alternate found at Montecook.com


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 30, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> PsyWars don't chose specialist disciplines like psions, or at least they don't normally.  Do they in the SL?
> 
> Much of my psionic capabilty will be more feat based (speed of thought, mental leap, up the walls, etc.) than powers anyway. *




No Psy Warriors don't. So your fine there.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 30, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *Dang. I'm getting left behind here. No web access at home right now. Grumble.. grumble... death to Charter...grumble
> 
> I havn't got R&R2 yet, but I hope to soon.
> 
> ...




I have the variant rules posted Ash. If you need them ASAP, I'll email them to you.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 30, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Does that go for the psionatrix as well, as its only 2000 gp? *




Gnome, do you mean you want magic item AND a psionic one or just the magic item? *just needs clarfication*


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 30, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Okay, I'll be getting my PC up sometime Monday, now that I'm done travelling and have seen the talk on this thread. *




That fine and again let me say garyh, I'm making the exception for you guys for now with one magic item for each of you, mainly because I figure it won't completely disrupt the balance JUST yet.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 30, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I have the variant rules posted Ash. If you need them ASAP, I'll email them to you. *




Doh! Missed it while I was skimming. Thanks!


----------



## garyh (Dec 30, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That fine and again let me say garyh, I'm making the exception for you guys for now with one magic item for each of you, mainly because I figure it won't completely disrupt the balance JUST yet. *




Thanks, Nightfall!!


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 30, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *After calm, careful consideration, sure. My ruling is that you can us ONLY that ability, but everything else, your PP chart, and the rest, have to follow in line with the stuff in R&R2 along with the Psionic Handbook. *




Does that mean, as a Savant, I can get the free armor proficiencies?


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 30, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Does that mean, as a Savant, I can get the free armor proficiencies?
> 
> *




Uhm no. It's just because it fits his character Ash.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 30, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Uhm no. It's just because it fits his character Ash. *




Oh ok. Cool.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 30, 2002)

ITCK has rules for converting spells to psionics...


Can I have _Shield_ as a psychokinetic power? It just makes sense really.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't have If Thoughts Could Kill...but if you want to send me the rules, I'll be happy to look them over.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 30, 2002)

Ugh...don't get me started on ITCK 

I really disadvise using its magic to psionics system, thinks get way too quirky...I don't really think Shield as a Psion power, if it was, nearly all psions would have it (I mean, Shield is unbalancing in the first place with wizards/sorcerers), but you can decide as you like.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 30, 2002)

ITCK doesn't really say much other than giving a listing of which spells can be converted and which disciplines they would fall into. It also has a simple conversion table changing components to displays.

Which brings up another question: How are you handling displays?

This is what I was going to do:

*Displays:*
Psychokinetic Powers: A low humming sound.
Clairsentient Powers: Eyes glow green
Telepathic Powers: Everyone senses that they are being watched
Psychoportation Powers: Sound of glass breaking
Psychometabolism Powers: A wet cracking sound as the body disfigures or heals.
Metecreation Powers: Ectoplasm soaks or blankets the created object or effected area for a brief second.

This ok?


Also, here is _Shield_ converted:

*Shield*
Psychokinesis (Con) 
*Level:* Psion 1
*Display:* Vi, Au
*Manifestation Time:* 1 action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 1 min/ level
*Power Points:* 1

Shield creates an invisible, mobile disk of psychokinetic force that hovers in front of you. It negates magic missile attacks directed at you. The disk also intercepts attacks, providing a +7 cover bonus to AC. Despite this bonus a shield spell does provide actual cover and does not negate attacks of opportunity against you. The disk protects you only against magic missiles and attacks from one direction. You designate half the battlefield (with yourself on the dividing line) as being blocked by the shield. The other half is not. You can change the defensive direction of the shield (that is, rotate the dividing line) once as a free action on each of your turns. 


Same as the spell really.


----------



## garyh (Dec 30, 2002)

Sincee we're playing Psi different than Magic, I'd say Shield wouldn't affect Magic Missles.  Just a thought...


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 30, 2002)

Both Sol and garyh, bring up good points Ash. The fact is,  I doubt such a power could work since it is based on the idea that magic and psionics are NOT different. So I'm afraid I'll have to say no.  While you could use psychic powers to block energy types, I don't believe force would qualify in this case.


As for displays, I hadn't considered it a big thing, since I figured you all would handle such things individually. My own NPCs using Psionics (which may or may not happen) will probably just use that guide below.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 30, 2002)

I agree. I wasn't worried big on the whole _magic missle_ blocking thing anyway.

How about a new power then?.

*Force Shield*
Psychokinesis (Con) 
*Level:* Psion 1
*Display:* Au
*Manifestation Time:* 1 action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 1 min/ level
*Power Points:* 1

Force Shield creates an invisible, mobile disk of psychokinetic force that hovers in front of you. The disk intercepts attacks, providing 3/4 cover to the manifester from one direction. You designate half the battlefield (with yourself on the dividing line) as being blocked by the shield. The other half is not. You can change the defensive direction of the shield (that is, rotate the dividing line) once as a free action on each of your turns.


This is basicly the same as _shield_, but without the _magic missle_ stopping ability. I always thought _shield_ was a little over powered anyway. Removing the _magic missle_ defense should balance it nicely. Thoughts?

It really isn't a big deal either way. I just think that a savant manifesting a shield of pure force fits the concept nicely. *shrug*


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 30, 2002)

*thinks...* Well instead of 3/4 cover, it gives you an armor bonus of +4 sort of like mage armor. Howse that instead?


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 30, 2002)

BTW, Nightfall, did you download my character zip attachment I posted earlier? I think that's the final rendition of my character.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 30, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> **thinks...* Well instead of 3/4 cover, it gives you an armor bonus of +4 sort of like mage armor. Howse that instead? *




If it provides a shield bonus and lasts as long as _mage armor_, that would work great.

I ask about the shield bonus because I'd like to pick up Inertial Armor when I get another feat and I don't want to undermine myself. Be nice if they stacked like _Mage Armor_ and _Shield_ does.

Basicly it would be like the Wizard's _Mage Armor_ (+4) + _Shield_ (+7) combo, but with me it would be _Force Shield_ (+4) + _Inertial Armor_ (+4).

My psion combo is 3 AC points weaker than the wizard's, but I'd take it anyway if your cool with it.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 30, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *BTW, Nightfall, did you download my character zip attachment I posted earlier? I think that's the final rendition of my character. *




Yes I downloaded it creamy. However I haven't had a chance to look at it just yet. I will get to it tonight however.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 30, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *
> 
> If it provides a shield bonus and lasts as long as mage armor, that would work great.
> 
> ...




I think that's doable. If nothing else it's not a big bonus. But I don't know about shield bonus. How about deflection or natural armor. That work better?


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 31, 2002)

I hope you did notice Improved Inertial Armor? It may be a feat, but since you can really build up your AC with it, it's worth having. However, I wouldn't recommend taking it more than three times over a characters development, +10 AC from Non-Armor Armor seems quite the limit, before a character goes epic.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 31, 2002)

Error on my sheet, it shouldn't say "non-psionic buffer"

Remove that, and I think it's fine.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 31, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *I hope you did notice Improved Inertial Armor? It may be a feat, but since you can really build up your AC with it, it's worth having. However, I wouldn't recommend taking it more than three times over a characters development, +10 AC from Non-Armor Armor seems quite the limit, before a character goes epic. *




Just curious who you are talking to here cream, me or Ash? Btw I'll make sure to fix that on your sheet then. 

In any case Ash, it's your call.


----------



## garyh (Dec 31, 2002)

*Leaping into the fray...*

*Jondyn Barran*

*Male Human Psychic Warrior 5*: HD 5d8+15; hp 47; Init +3 (+3 Dex); Spd 40ft (30ft when out of PP); AC 19 (+4 Armor, +2 Shield, +3 Dex), or AC 20 (as before with Dodge); Reach 5ft, Melee longsword, +7 (1d8+3/crit 19-20/x2); Ranged shortbow, +6 (1d6/crit 20/x3, range 60'); SQ: Psionic Combat Defense;  SA:  Psionic Combat Attack; AL NG; SV Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +4; Str 16, Dex 17, Con 16, Int 11, Wis 16, Cha 10.

*Skills (total/ranks):* Autohypnosis (7/4), Jump (39/8), Stabilize Self (7/4), Tumble (9/8).

*Feats:* Dodge, Mental Leap, Mobility, Psionic Charge, Speed of Thought, Weapon Focus (Longsword).

*Languages:* Common.

*Racial Features:*

Medium Humanoid (Human).
+1 Skill Point Per Level.
Bonus Feat.
Base Speed 30'.

*Class Features:*

Profecient in all Simple and Martial Weapons, as well as all Armor and Shields.
Psionic Combat Modes:  Empty Mind, Mind Thrust, Thought Shield.
Psionic Powers:  8 PP/day, 7 free 0th level manifestations per day.
Powers Known:  0th - _Burst, Detect Psionics, Valor_, 1st - _Call Weaponry, Hustle, Skate_, 2nd - _Animal Affinity_.

*Possessions (worn):* chain shirt, large wooden shield, longsword, shortbow, daggers (2), arrows (20), _ring of jumping_, backpack, explorer's outfit.

*Possessions (in backpack):* flint and steel, _potion of cure light wounds_, sack, waterskin, whetstone, trail rations (5 days), bedroll, 36 GP, 1 SP 8 CP.

Total gear weight: 52.75 lbs.
Capacity:  76 lbs./153 lbs. /230 lbs.

*Description:*  6'2", 180 lbs.  Age 22.  Green eyes, black hair.

*History:*  Jondyn had been a pretty typical town guard, in a pretty typical town.  But that was before the Slarecian Language Virus swept his town.  Sure, a wandering band of adventurers was able to cure the malady, but afterwards, Jondyn began experiencing...  unusual flashes of speed and altheticism.

One day, while chasing a cutpurse through town, Jondyn lept off of some steps and flew over the criminal, fifty feet ahead of him.   Jondyn took the stunned rogue into custody, but as talk of his exceptional ability spread throughout the town, he knew he had to leave, before the townsfolk did something... rash... about it.  With that, he left his lifelong home, and has been on the road ever since, never returning to his old town, or sharing his abilities with any of the occassional adventuring bands he fell in with.


----------



## garyh (Dec 31, 2002)

Neat factoid...

With a roll of 10, Jondyn can make a running leap of 117'4".

With _burst_ and _skate_ in effect, that bumps up to 190'8".


----------



## garyh (Dec 31, 2002)

*Jondyn's Zip File*

Included in this zip file is the txt file used to post Jondyn above, the excel file I used to sketch him out, and a convenient excel file that can be used to calculate his Jump distances.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 31, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Just curious who you are talking to here cream, me or Ash? Btw I'll make sure to fix that on your sheet then.
> 
> In any case Ash, it's your call. *



Ash, since it seems useful to anyone who depends on inertial armor for AC. Choosing to is exceptionally costly, but it's not a bad decision, especially in an extremely low resource world, where magic armor is few and far between beyond a +1 or such.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 31, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *Gnome, do you mean you want magic item AND a psionic one or just the magic item? *just needs clarfication* *




No, I just want the psionatrix, which is a psionic item.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Dec 31, 2002)

Do dorjes, like wands, cost us the listed price? I think I'll just take a dorje of psychokinetic shield.

Thats 750gp right?


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 31, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Ash, since it seems useful to anyone who depends on inertial armor for AC. Choosing to is exceptionally costly, but it's not a bad decision, especially in an extremely low resource world, where magic armor is few and far between beyond a +1 or such. *




Very true. I will say you'll find magic items, but only after searching such things as Slacerian ruins or finding a vast horde some where. 

Gnome, that's fine.

As for Psionic Items, Ash, while I don't know about anyone MAKING you one, I'll consider allowing you guys to have one or two. Perhaps legacies of the Slacerians that no one else considered using or can use. 

garyh, nice character.


----------



## garyh (Dec 31, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *garyh, nice character.  *




Thanks!!    Now, I just hope to see lots of big chasms to jump over.  

With the way bonus jump distance doesn't count against my movement in a round, I can also leap over teeming hordes of minions and attack spellcasters 100 feet away in a single round.  

EDIT:  Given my shortbow has a 60' range increment, and I can on average jump 120' in a round and do more damage with a melee attack, I don't think the bow will see much use.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 31, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Thanks!!    Now, I just hope to see lots of big chasms to jump over.
> 
> ...




That's suggesting though you're outdoors a lot garyh.  Perhaps it will help. Perhaps not. I will say your use of jump skill is nice.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 31, 2002)

Not to rush... but do you have any idea of when we are going to begin, Nightfall?  I am greatly looking forward to starting this game...


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 31, 2002)

Well for right now I only have yours, Garyh and creamy's. I still need three more if we are going to have the six player party. 

I'm hoping to start within the next two weeks. Probably the 14th of January at the latest. The earliest, probably the 7th of January.


----------



## garyh (Dec 31, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's suggesting though you're outdoors a lot garyh.  Perhaps it will help. Perhaps not. I will say your use of jump skill is nice.  *




True...  jumping 120' means he peaks at 30' high halfway there.   

Yeah, the ring + speed of thought + mental leap + (optional burst and skate powers) = almost broken.  

Of course, I gave up the ability to do useful things like Cleave to do it, too.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 31, 2002)

garyh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> True...  jumping 120' means he peaks at 30' high halfway there.
> 
> ...




I'll keep that in mind garyh.


----------



## garyh (Dec 31, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'll keep that in mind garyh. *




Did you forget to insert maniacal DM laughter there?  

I don't _really_ think Jondyn is "broken."  I just think that he's extremely specialized, and I realize there'll be plenty of situations where that speciality isn't useful.  I'm okay with that.


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 31, 2002)

I realize that garyh. Don't worry I don't see anything broken about being able to jump a lot. I have a few ideas how to handle it in a sensible way.


----------



## garyh (Jan 1, 2003)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *I realize that garyh. Don't worry I don't see anything broken about being able to jump a lot. I have a few ideas how to handle it in a sensible way. *




Cool deal.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 1, 2003)

*nods* Trust me, I'm sure you'll all have fun. However I need the last three or rather two, Jarval and Ash. Sollir, I know you posted your character but I REALLY need it in some format for my own personal use. Please. Thank you.


----------



## garyh (Jan 1, 2003)

Jarval might be a bit late.  Click here for details.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 1, 2003)

I read now garyh. Thanks for informing me. Well folks looks like we'll be waiting at least two days or so while Jarval gets a personal/family emergency under control. In the mean time, Ash and Sollir, please send me your characters.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 1, 2003)

What format would you like?  Simply in an email or a char sheet program?


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 1, 2003)

In an email would be best. What ever format you choose. (Be it PDF, Excel or Word, I can handle it.)


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 1, 2003)

Um... I just took count, and all the new game threads have reduced our average post-count to 108! We were at 148! Graaah!


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 1, 2003)

Just means there's a lot we had to discuss.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 2, 2003)

My interent service at home is still down and it has been crazy here at work. I'll try to get something posted up today.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 2, 2003)

The Mind's Eye has a feat called Empower Psicrystal.

In a sidebar, it says that DMs with high psionics games should consider giving this feat to all psions for free. Same for Psychic Assault.

Thoughts Nightfall?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 2, 2003)

I was going to go with a dorje, but was wondering....


Could I have a Crystal Mask that functions like a Dorje of Force Shield (50 charges) for the same cost? 

I don't see any rules advantage. Heck, it even takes up a head slot.

*shrug* Its just a role playing thing. I like crystal masks.

Assuming that is ok, here is what I have so far:


*Ashrem Bayle*
*Human*
*4th level Psion (Savant) / 1st level Metamind*
*Alignment: Lawful Neutral *
*Experience:* 10,000

*ABILITIES*
*Str:*	12	
*Dex:*	16	
*Con:*	18	
*Int:*	14	
*Wis:*	14	
*Cha:*	14	

*SAVING THROWS*
*Fortitude:*	+5	
*Reflex:*		+4
*Will:*		+10

*COMBAT*
*Hit Points:* 36
*Initiative:* +3
*Base Attack Bonus:* +2
*Armor Class:* 15 (+3 Dexterity, +2 Leather Armor)

*Attacks*:

Masterwork Quarterstaff - +4 Att, 1d6+1 Dmg.

*SPECIAL ABILITIES:*
Human Bonus Feat
Human Bonus Skills
Psi-Crystal (Resolve)
Power Psi-Crystal

*FEATS:*
Inner Strength
Talented
Trigger Power: Concussion _DC:13_

*SKILLS:* 56
Class Skills
Autohypnosis (+9, 7 ranks)
Concentration (+12,8 ranks)
Disable Device (+7, 4 ranks)
Knowledge - Psionics (+10, 8 ranks)
Open Lock (+8, 5 ranks)
Pick Pocket (+7, 4 ranks)
Psicraft (+6, 4 ranks)
Search (+6, 4 ranks)

Cross Class Skills
Spot (+4, 2 ranks)
Listen (+4, 2 ranks)
Stabilize Self (+6, 2 rank)


*EQUIPMENT:* 
Belt Pouch x 3
Masterwork Quarterstaff
Leather Armor
Crystal Mask of Force Shield (50 charges, functions like dorje)
Potion of Cure Light Wounds

*Treasure:*
790gp


*PSIONICS:*
*Power Points:* 27 _(12 +1 Inner Strength + 5 Psicrystal + 9 Ability Score Bonus)_
*Secondary Disciplines:* Telepathy & Clairsentience

*Displays:*
Psychokinetic Powers: A low humming sound.
Clairsentient Powers: Eyes glow green
Telepathic Powers: Everyone senses that they are being watched
Psychoportation Powers: Sound of glass breaking
Psychometabolism Powers: A wet cracking sound as the body disfigures or heals.
Metecreation Powers: Ectoplasm soaks or blankets the created object or effected area for a brief second.

*Talents:* _Free Uses: 11_
Daze
Far Hand
Missive
Burst
Inkling
Detect Psionics

*1st Level Powers:* _Cost: 1 pp_
Matter Agitation
Control Object
Charm Person
Lesser Body Adjustment

*2nd  Level Powers:* _Cost: 3 pp_
Control Body
Concussion


*BACKGROUND*

*Appearance:*
Age: 29
Height: 5’-10”
Weight: 135 lbs.
Hair: Long and black, shaved on sides, in ponytail.
Eyes: Grey
Clothing: All black. A black cloak with a deep hood hangs loosely over a suit of tight fitting black leather armor. On his face he wears a smoke gray crystalline mask. The mask is of plane design. _(OOC: Similar to a crystal hockey mask without all the little holes.)_

*History*

Coming soon…


*PSI-CRYSTAL:*

*Caelyx*
Hit Dice: 6 special (20hp)
Initiative +6
Speed: Varies (30’ Self-Propulsion)
AC: 13/15* (-5/-1 Dex, +8 Size); Hardness 8
Attacks: --
Damage: --
Face/Reach: Special
Special Attacks: Special
Special Qualities: Regenerate 2d4hp per day, Personality (Resolve, +2 Will)
Saves: Fort: +1, Ref: +1, Will: +6
Abilities: Str: 1, Dex 0/8*, Con -, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 14
Skills: Special (As Psion)
Feats: --

Special Abilities: Sighted, Empathic Link, Telepathic Link, *Self-Propulsion, 


*OTHER*

*Force Shield*
Psychokinesis (Con) 
*Level:* Psion 1
*Display:* Au
*Manifestation Time:* 1 action
*Range:* Personal
*Target:* You
*Duration:* 1 min/ level
*Power Points:* 1

Force Shield creates an invisible, mobile disk of psychokinetic force that hovers in front of you. The disk intercepts attacks, providing the manifester a +4 deflection bonus to his AC.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 2, 2003)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *The Mind's Eye has a feat called Empower Psicrystal.
> 
> In a sidebar, it says that DMs with high psionics games should consider giving this feat to all psions for free. Same for Psychic Assault.
> 
> Thoughts Nightfall? *




Not sure this is what I call a Hight Psionic game...but I'll consider it.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 2, 2003)

Ash, nice character...but I also need a copy for myself. If you could send to me, PDF, doc, even txt file, I'd be MOST appreciative.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 2, 2003)

Do you want it now, or after I finish his background?

What specifics should I put in the background?


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 2, 2003)

Ash, well if you're going to do character background now, hand it to me when your finished then. That will be fine. I suggest for now, keep it general. Mainly because we can work out specifics later.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 3, 2003)

I admit it, this is a bump, but it's to ensure people have access to it.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jan 6, 2003)

I sincerely regret this, but with my enlisting as the Storyteller in the Vampire game, I'm going to need to drop from this one.

Too many thumbs in too many pies and it doesn't look like I'm going to be able to get the Scarred Lands stuff as soon as I had hoped anyway.

I'll be watching though. Have fun guys!


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 6, 2003)

Very well Ash. I'm sorry to see you go. How about everyone else? Sol and Jarv, you still in?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 8, 2003)

Bumpity.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 8, 2003)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *Very well Ash. I'm sorry to see you go. How about everyone else? Sol and Jarv, you still in? *




Yup, still with you.  Sorry about the delay in getting my character together, I should have finished stats for you tomorrow evening.


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Jan 8, 2003)

Hey Garyh, don't forget to change the thread title.

Have fun, all.


----------



## Uzumaki (Jan 8, 2003)

*Open Slot?*

I always see these things late and there are a few people who've asked before me, but since there's an opening now, I'd like to throw my hand in, if no one minds. But I'm perfectly willing to step down if someone who requested a position earlier than I want to join.


----------



## garyh (Jan 8, 2003)

GruTheWanderer said:
			
		

> *Hey Garyh, don't forget to change the thread title.
> 
> Have fun, all. *




D'oh!  Good idea, Derek!  Title changed.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 8, 2003)

Thank you Garyh!  Well Jarv, if you send me your character, I'm sure I can get started say...tomorrow. Mainly I like four but I'm willing to go Six as I said. However with no reply from Sollir in a while...it might just be that way. 

Uzumaki,

While I'd love to teach you EVERYTHING, I got a lot on my platter. (not just you guys!) Perhaps one of these fine players can help but I'd say, you want to play, consider yourself a player. My own real requirement, send me a character! You send me a character you're in. That's kind of how I run these online things.

My email again: nighttfall@yahoo.com


----------



## Jarval (Jan 8, 2003)

Nightfall, what are your feelings on Blues (psionic goblins from the PsiHB)?  They fit my character concept quite nicely, but I thought I'd better check with you first.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 8, 2003)

I have no problem with them. They make good titanspawn.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 8, 2003)

Great   What ECL would you place them at?  Gnomeworks trimed their at will psionic abilities down to 3/day or 1/day (can't remember which) and removed the attack modes for ECL +0.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 9, 2003)

My character so far.  Only some bare bones stats, I'm afraid, but it should give you an idea of where I'm heading.

*No name yet:* M Blue Seer 5: CR 5; Size:S Type Humanoid; HD (5d4)+10; hp 27; Init +2; Spd Walk 30'; AC 17 (flatfooted 15, touch 13), Crossbow (Light) +5 80'/P (1d8 19-20/x2 Neither S ); SA: Psionics(sp); AL: NG; Sv: Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +10; Str 12, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 23, Cha 11

*Skills and Feats:* Concentration +10, Gather Information +8, Knowledge (Psionics) +11, Listen +14, Psicraft +11, Sense Motive +14, Spot +14;

*Possessions:* Mithral Shirt; Crossbow (Light);

*Powers:* 0 - Burst, Detect Psionics, Inkling, Lesser Natural Armor, Missive, Trinket;
1 - Identify, Lesser Body Adjustment, Lesser Concussion, Lesser Metaphysical Weapon;
2 - Astral Construct II, Clairaudience/Clairvoyance


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 9, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *Great   What ECL would you place them at?  Gnomeworks trimed their at will psionic abilities down to 3/day or 1/day (can't remember which) and removed the attack modes for ECL +0. *




All of the blue's abilities were, IMC, reduced to 1/day, and Jarval is correct in regards to the attack modes.  Give them the stat mods from the PsiHB, and I think that they qualify as ECL 0.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 9, 2003)

Hey Nightfall, I now have RR 2, SLCS: Ghelspad, and C&C2. I might make a minor revision or two based on this information at some point, and if there are any page numbers you really think would surprise me when I'm playing, tell me to avoid them. I'm not asking for page numbers of things your going to use, as I'm pretty sure I'm flawless at keeping metagame and IC information seperate, I'm not asking for pages you plan on using, just those that will be absolutely incredible to play through with no knowledge.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 9, 2003)

Jarval, that's fine. I'll let him be ELC zero for this particular instance, with those changes. I agree with Gnome, they should be fine.

Creamy, I would ask you not persuse to closely to CC2. I have a tendancy to use such monsters. (For obvious reasons.)However if you say you can keep metaknowledge to minimium, that's fine. I don't expect monster lore, but I do like to keep surprises in store for my players. That said, I do expect you and the others to have heard legends of creatures such as the Assathi, Slitheren/ Ratmen, and probably a few other titanspawn as well two new divine races, (which you probably won't encounter), the SL Harpies and the Mantacori.  R&R2, look to your heart's content. Same with the SLCS:Ghelspad. I would say do look at the Hedrad entry. There's really very little I don't think needs to be said. If you have SL knowledge, I won't penalize you for it. Just understand I slightly deviate on occasion from the source material. Nothing major, just my own NPCs, the occasional new monster, and that's usually it.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 10, 2003)

*Verity Shrike*
*Blue Level 5 Seer, Neutral Good*

STR 12 (+1)
DEX 14 (+2)
CON 14 (+2)
INT 16 (+3)
WIS 23 (+6)
CHA 11 (+0)


*Combat Stats:*
Base Attack Bonus: +2
Melee: +4 [+2 BAB, +1 STR, +1 Size]
Ranged: +5 [+2 BAB, +2 DEX, +1 Size]
Hit Points: 27 [4 + 4 + 1 + 4 + 4 (levels) + 10 (CON)]
Armor Class: 17 [10 + 4 (Mithral Shirt) + 2 (DEX), +1 Size]
Initiative: +2 (+2 DEX)
Movement Rate: 30 feet

*Attacks per round:*
Light Crossbow (+5 to hit, 1d8 dmg)
or Dagger (+4 Melee, +5 Ranged, 1d4+2 dmg)

*Weapons and Armor:*
Armor: Mithral Shirt (+4 AC)
Weapons: Light Crossbow (1d8 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2, Rng 80 ft)
Dagger (1d4+2 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2, Rng 10 ft)


*Saving Throws:*
Fort: +3 [+1 base, +2 CON]
Ref: +3 [+1 base, +2 DEX]
Will: +10 [+4 base, +6 WIS]


*Feats:*
Simple Weapon Proficiency (Free for Psion)
Psychic Meditation (Throat) (1st level feat)
Craft Universial Item (3rd level feat)


*Skills:*
Concentration +10 (8 ranks, +2 CON)
Gather Information +8 (8 ranks)
Knowledge (psionics) +11 (8 ranks, +3 INT)
Listen +14 (8 ranks, +6 WIS)
Move Silently +6 (0 ranks, +2 DEX, +4 race)
Psicraft +11 (8 ranks, +3 INT)
Search +13 (0 ranks, +2 INT, +10 _Third Eye (Aware)_)
Sense Motive +16 (8 ranks, +6 WIS, +2 Psicrystal)
Spot +24 (8 ranks, +6 WIS, +10 _Third Eye (Aware)_)


*Languages:*
Common, Draconic, Gith, Goblin, Orc.


*Special Abilities:*
Darkvision 60'
+4 racial bonus on Move Silently checks
Inate Psionics (_Charm Person_, _Finger of Fire_, and _Far Hand_ 1/day)


*Psionic Powers:*
Power Points/day: 15 (10 for Psion level, 5 from WIS)
Free Talents/day: 8 (8 for level)
Powers Known: 5+d/3+d/1+d
Lvl 0 = Burst (DEX), Detect Psionics (WIS), Inkling (WIS), Lesser Natural Armor (CON), Missive (CHA), Trinket (INT)
Lvl 1 = Combat Precognition (WIS), Identify (WIS), Lesser Body Adjustment (STR), Lesser Concussion (CON)
Lvl 2 = Astral Construct II (INT), Clairaudience/Clairvoyance (WIS)

*Displays:*
Auditory (Au): A faint sound of rustling leaves
Material (Ma): Leaves fall around .  Their condition depents on the season
Mental (Me): The memory of a sunny day
Olfactory (Ol): The smell of fruit.  Exact type varies from person to person
Visual (Vi): skin bleaches white

*Psychic Combat:*
Attack Modes: Ego Whip (DEX), Mind Thrust (INT), Psychic Crush (WIS).
Defense Modes: Empty Mind, Mental Barrier, Thought Shield.


*Equipment:*
Backpack
- Bedroll
- Flint and Steel
- Mirror (Small/Steel)
- 50' Silk Rope
- Grappling Hook
- Empty Sack
- _Everburning torch_
- 2 _Potions of Cure Light Wounds_
- _Dorje of Lesser Metaphysical Weapon_
- 2 _Power Stones of Empathic Transfer_
- 40 gp, 8 sp, 5 cp
Wearing / Carrying
- Explorer's Clothes
- Mithril Shirt
- Light Crossbow
- 20 bolts
- 2 daggers
- _Third Eye (Aware)_

Total Weight Carried: 27.75 lb
Load: Light


*Current XP:*
Current:  10,000
Next Level: 15,000


----------------

*War Pony:*  Bit and Bridal, Riding saddle, Saddlebags (Tent, 14 days trail rations, 5 Torches, 2 Waterskins, 50 crossbow bolts);


------------------------

*Clarity:* Sympathetic Psycrystal; *CR:* ?; *Size:* F; *Type:* Construct; *HD:* Special; *hp* 20; *Init:* -1; *Spd:* 30 ft, climb 20 ft; *AC:* 13 (flatfooted 13, touch 13), *Attk:* None; *SA:* Sighted, Empathic Link, Telepathic Link, Self-Propulsion; *AL:* NG; *Sv:* Fort +1, Ref +1, Will +4; Str 1, Dex 0, Con -, Int 8, Wis 23, Cha 11.
*Skills:* As Verity's.
*Feats:* None.


------------------------

Verity was near indistinguishable from other goblins during his childhood.  The blue cast to his skin was an oddity, but none placed any importance on this.  On reaching puberty, however, Verity changed.  His skin deepened in color, and he began to see.  See beyond what others of his tribe could, glimpsing the future, or far places.  His talents saved his tribe one night, when while sleeping he saw a group of humans approaching the village.  Verity woke several of the village's warriors, and lead them to the top of a nearby ridge.  The keenest eyed of the group spotted the first of the human raiders, and the goblins took them by surprise, killing most of the raiding group.

A month later, the village was not so lucky.  Enraged rather than discouraged, the Lord Advar (the human lord who had sent the raiders) sent a far greater force, backed by both arcane and divine magic.  Verity fled in panic that night, having foreseen his own death.

Verity is cautious, and tends to be nervous around humans.  He is almost supernaturally aware of his surroundings, and tends to be somewhat jumpy as a result.  When at his ease, he's a deep and insightful fellow, able to read much into minute changes of expression or gesture.

He wishes revenge on Lord Advar who killed many of his tribe, but knows that his strength is meager when compared to the powers at the disposal of his foe.  His only advantage is that Advar knows nothing of this goblin seer and his motives...


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 10, 2003)

He looks looks good. Just send me this and the history via email and we're set.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 10, 2003)

Added history to Verity.  Looks like we're ready to roll


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 10, 2003)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *...we're set. *




Most excellent.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 11, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Most excellent. *




Game on, dude!

OK, mixing films, but I couldn't resist


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 11, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *OK, mixing films, but I couldn't resist  *






Heh, I was looking over your char, and it looks like Verity and Samahtar would make a good team.  Similar backgrounds, similar goals... 

This is going to be a *very* interesting game...


----------



## Jarval (Jan 11, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Heh, I was looking over your char, and it looks like Verity and Samahtar would make a good team.  Similar backgrounds, similar goals...
> 
> This is going to be a very interesting game... *




It should be fun 

Verity and Samahtar will make a good team, not least if we use _share sense_.  My +24 Spot skill could be helpful...



> _Taken from PirateCat's story hour:_
> *Pcat: "Okay, make spot checks. Who got less than 20? You see a bunch of humanoids, most of them short, a few really tall. Who got 25 or less? You realize that the small humanoids look like devolved goblins, and the large humanoids have two heads. Who got 30 or less? You note that one of the large humanoids has a horn to one of its heads, and it looks vaguely doglike."
> 
> Dr. Rictus: "Palladio rolled a 42 on his spot check."
> ...




I can see this being a lot of fun


----------



## garyh (Jan 11, 2003)

Dang it, Jarval, I'd already heard how great PCat's Story Hour is, but I'd avoided it since the IC Forum alone has me so addicted.

But noooooooooooo, you've got to go bringing an excerpt in here...  Now I'm never gonna get out from in front of my monitor.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 11, 2003)

Thanks Jarval! Well now this should be fun. Tomorrow I'll set up the first post.

Just in case you're wondering I'm going on an honor code folks. You all can roll your own dice.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 11, 2003)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *Tomorrow I'll set up the first post.*




Whohoo!


----------



## garyh (Jan 11, 2003)

Huzzah!!

Oh, tomorrow morning, I'll be taking off with the G/F till Sunday evening, so if the first post isn't up by morning, I'll get in when I get back Sunday.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 11, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Oh, tomorrow morning, I'll be taking off with the G/F till Sunday evening, so if the first post isn't up by morning, I'll get in when I get back Sunday. *




...

garyh, you disappoint me... 

You actually have a life... and you have a significant other... I must say that I am surprised by that, with the number of posts you make in a day... it seems like you are never away from your computer...


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 11, 2003)

Don't worry gary I understand. Besides I probably won't be up before noon. But we'lll see..


----------



## garyh (Jan 11, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




Hehe, well, I work part time and am a student on break, so while my g/f is at work, I post much.  

Thanks, Nightfall!  I won't hold up the game all that much if you post Saturday afternoon and I reply Sunday evening.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 11, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Hehe, well, I work part time and am a student on break, so while my g/f is at work, I post much.  *




I see...



> *Thanks, Nightfall!  I won't hold up the game all that much if you post Saturday afternoon and I reply Sunday evening. *




Don't worry... this won't be _anything_ like the Academy of Drell's first thread (during which, mind you, Tokiwong and I posted pretty much half of the 200-post thread between us in 2 days or so [that's a rough estimate])...


----------



## garyh (Jan 11, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I see...
> 
> ...




I hit my 1,000th post on Dec. 16th, to give an indication of my recent post rate.  

And that Drell action is insane.  You're insane AND Jurassic, GW.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 11, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *I hit my 1,000th post on Dec. 16th, to give an indication of my recent post rate.  *




You're sick!



> *And that Drell action is insane.  You're insane AND Jurassic, GW.   *




There was a time when I, too, had much time to post in...

I guess I'm moving up in the world... now garyh has described me with _two_ adjectives...


----------



## garyh (Jan 11, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 1 - You're sick!
> 
> ...




1 - Yup!

2 - Hehe...  and I'm moving up in the world.  You've been quoting me n your sig!


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 11, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Hehe...  and I'm moving up in the world.  You've been quoting me n your sig!  *




Only b/c I find what you say about me amusing... and I don't know if that's necessarily moving up in the world - after all, I rarely post outside of the IC forum, so not a whole lot of people see my sig...


----------



## garyh (Jan 11, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Only b/c I find what you say about me amusing... and I don't know if that's necessarily moving up in the world - after all, I rarely post outside of the IC forum, so not a whole lot of people see my sig... *




...BUT I also post mostly in the IC Forum, so most who see your sig also see me around, and thus know who you're quoting!


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 11, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *...BUT I also post mostly in the IC Forum, so most who see your sig also see me around, and thus know who you're quoting!   *




All true.

Hmm, hanging around?  I would've thought that right now qualified as "morning"...   Of course, it depends upon your location...


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 11, 2003)

Okay I got the game going guys. Here's the link: 
Minds in Hedrad 

*sending out emails too!*


----------



## Uzumaki (Jan 11, 2003)

Hey guys. Just wanted to drop and say that I think I'll sit this game out. I'm not at all familiar with Scarred Lands, so I think pretty much everything would be way over my head. Thanks for entertaining my offer, though, and I hope I'll see you around IC in the future.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 11, 2003)

That's fine. Don't worry about it.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 7, 2003)

Hey...

I'm just going to bump this thread, b/c our chars are in it...

Nightfall, do you want me to make a char thread?  I think it might be a good idea...


----------

